# Delta Lathe new to me



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am leaving in a few minutes to go look at a delta lathe that I saw on the bulletin board at the woodwork store. He is asking $350.00 for it. I don't know the # but it looks to be in good shape from picture. It's a floor model with metal cabinet under headstock end, with what appears to be a control dial mounted into the cabinet. 
Any opinions about the delta in general.
I know it's short notice.:huh:


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

43 veiws but no comments, is that a bad thing???


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

JMC'sLT30 said:


> 43 veiws but no comments, is that a bad thing???


I doubt it's a bad thing, Delta tools generally have a decent reputation.

Without knowing which model it is, who knows if you're getting good value or not. Probably are.


----------



## repeters (Dec 11, 2009)

You could ask the guy in the wood store for his opinion. If it was on their BB, maybe they know something about it.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

# is 46-541S can't seem to find a owners manuel on it. Been several places on the net, no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Your lathe should look something like this:









And here's a link to a manual: http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=1489
Both courtesy of OWWM.com

At $350 you got a super deal if all the parts are there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## repeters (Dec 11, 2009)

And here is a url for parts & prices.

http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/delta/46-541

Pete


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, John I saw that one on the vintage machinery site yesterday I seem to remember the owner said the only thing missing was the head stock cap. I actually saw the manual with the differant style pully on motor and thought it was not it. And thanks to you too repeters. Of course I did find a manual that has the #46-541p among others actually written on the description, it seemed like a good deal on ebay so I bought it. I only ended up paying $250.00 for the lathe with 3 differant rests and some chucks and a few other small items which I havn't quite figured out yet. The best part is I didn't ask him to bring the price down, how good is that? When I saw it I almost felt guilty foronly paying 250 for it til I remembered that he said it was given to him, so I beleive we are both happy with the transaction.:yes::yes:
I will post pics soon, can't wait to use it.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here it is :icon_smile:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i hope you bought it!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'd say you got a deal.

Looks like you bought a couple of used chucks and got a lathe thrown in for free


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

JMC shoots.......................................... He scores !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Excellent purchase Jim! Looks like you got the whole enchilada. Have fun with your new machine. :thumbup:


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

Yikers! Excellent buy. Congratulations.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats the deal i was looking for but couldnt find
congrats to you


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks all, I am pleased,:clap: now I gotta learn how to use it. I feel a great adventure coming on.


----------



## Kendall Holmes (Apr 26, 2017)

This is Ken Holmes. I am looking at the same Lathe as above, one time user but he hardly ever used it. It is in better than great condition. The knives, everything goes with it and believe me he has a ton of stuff that he is going to let go with the lathe. He is 85 years old and he said he hardly every used it. I went through the lathe and everything is tight and I believe what he said that it has hardly been used. He is asking $1700 for it and everything goes with it. I am looking for some advice. You can e-mail me at [email protected] or reply here.

Kindest regards
Ken Holmes


----------

